# best place for Snake Mesh



## reptilezac (Dec 23, 2012)

building outdoor cages for my drangons blueys etc and wanna know cheaps place for snake and mice mesh ??? or a small mesh like that


----------



## Darwin (Dec 23, 2012)

I bought metal flywire screen from bunnings for my enclosure.


----------



## geckodan (Dec 23, 2012)

There are a couple of ebay shops that sell wire mesh - the quality is ok for lizard enclosures.


----------



## Renenet (Dec 23, 2012)

geckodan said:


> There are a couple of ebay shops that sell wire mesh - the quality is ok for lizard enclosures.



Do you know if the mesh from eBay is good enough to stop rodents? I need to get some rodent-proof mesh for my woodie tubs. Thanks.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 24, 2012)

I buy it from Bunnings. It's actually called "snake mesh". I use it for globe protectors


----------



## reptilezac (Dec 24, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> I buy it from Bunnings. It's actually called "snake mesh". I use it for globe protectors



thanks but i need if for a outdoor cage

- - - Updated - - -

thanks guys but i need it for a outdoor avairy style reptile cage


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 24, 2012)

The Bunnings stuff is galvanized and suitable for outside use


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 24, 2012)

That's what I thought. It's for external use. For aviaries etc. Check it out


----------



## geckodan (Dec 24, 2012)

Renenet said:


> Do you know if the mesh from eBay is good enough to stop rodents? I need to get some rodent-proof mesh for my woodie tubs. Thanks.



Yes, I use it on the aviaries 

Link Edit: sorry, no non sponsor links.


----------



## Hindy (Dec 24, 2012)

I brought my stuff from Bunnings


----------



## wokka (Dec 24, 2012)

Hunter metal market-Heatherbrae.


----------



## Emilie (Dec 25, 2012)

I built one with mesh from bunnings. It's been a couple of years outdoors now and still good condition. However the mesh is incredibly pricey at bunnings. Hopefully someone on here knows a cheaper place


----------



## reptilezac (Dec 29, 2012)

how much is it ?

- - - Updated - - -



wokka said:


> Hunter metal market-Heatherbrae.


how much is it there ?


----------



## wokka (Dec 30, 2012)

wokka said:


> Hunter metal market-Heatherbrae.


I dont know , I support them because they are local and convenient. I buy a roll or two every month and when I have checked prices they are much the same as anywhere else but they support locals. Send Luke an email if price is the only thing that matters or you can buy it from China for about half the price!


----------



## reptilezac (Dec 31, 2012)

wokka said:


> I dont know , I support them because they are local and convenient. I buy a roll or two every month and when I have checked prices they are much the same as anywhere else but they support locals. Send Luke an email if price is the only thing that matters or you can buy it from China for about half the price!



nah I live like 20 mins from Heatherbrae so I would support local


----------

